# Theraphosa spp. and Avicularia 'kwitara'



## Steve 88 (Feb 17, 2009)

New spiders i recieved today 

first up the burgundy goliath...

this spid is fast and mean! and has already eaten 






















and the cutest spider ever! avicularia kwitara


----------



## T-REX (Aug 9, 2009)

Beatiful spiders - nice Avicularia...


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 10, 2009)

omg, that Avic is sooooo fuzzy!!!!!


----------

